# Lettin' da cat outta da bag ..........



## hoofhearted (Nov 28, 2014)

*Maybe ten days ago I gets an e-m from CABE Member, tommydale1950.

Tom lets me know of a Craigslist package for 200 Simoleons ... within a 45-minute 
radius of my home.  Tom does not live near Ohio.  He's not goin' for the deal, so
he tells me about it.  I thank him profusely.

I ask Tom what he would like from the package.   He's reluctant to tell me .. but 
does after a little '' arm-twistin' ''.

So what's in the package ... a coupla teen's saddles -- they're fine for parts.
Small bicycle pieces (TOC thru teen's) from anyplace on a bicycle of those eras 
that had small parts.  Those coffee cans are heavy.  It's just the sort of stuff 
i enjoy ... and can use.    

There is a very-nice ... not excellent, but nice .. Indian chainring with a waay-wrong 
crank.  The 'cartridge', however is included .. along with the two bearing cups.

Block Chains ... a dozen, plus .......

There are cranks, stems, TOC-Teen's rat-trap pedal sets and extra parts for same.

No badges ... So What ?!! ...... 

Sent Tom a package this past Tuesday or Wednesday ... he's schedule to have it 
delivered Saturday by the USPS.  

Am not revealing what's in that package.  Maybe Tom will.

This entry was written for educational-purposes only.  I swear i'm not braggin'.

Thank YOU -Tom !!!!!!!*


...........  patric

















=====================================
=====================================


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 28, 2014)

Great find Patric!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 28, 2014)

Very nice box O stuff. Any more detail pics of box contents?


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 28, 2014)

willswares1220 said:


> Great find Patric!





*Thank you, willswares1220 ....... tommydale1950 certainly deserves full-credit 
for the find .. and a whole buncha gold stars for tellin' me to go after it.  Thanks, again - Tom !! 

And ivrjhnsn  ... i managed to bring the goodies into the garage ... but i don't have 
energy to organize it all, yet.  That radiation therapy took a toll on me ... still healin' from 
the collateral damage it does in healthy cells.

As for these Young Americans who contacted me off the line (and you know hoo you are) ...
i need to go thru the stuff and find out what i need as parts - before i think about selling anything.

Remember the words of a fellow American from long ago ... Abraham Lincoln.


Be Patient.    Patience Is A Virtue ... Sadly, It Hardly Ever Gets To Be A Lotta Fun.*



==================================
==================================


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 28, 2014)

*Brrrrr*

I'll be over ha


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 28, 2014)

Ahhh, Nick saw that and called, but it was sold. Nice 

Darcie


----------



## klunk! (Nov 29, 2014)

*Saw that...*

on craigslist too.  Just a little late to the party...nice score


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2014)

Brother Patric,    It's good to see you still have the fire.    Catfish


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 29, 2014)

catfish said:


> Brother Patric,    It's good to see you still have the fire.    Catfish






*Brother Catfish ... I really appreciate you tellin' me this ... it does a fellow (me) good ... THANK YOU.*

.... patric



===========================
===========================


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2014)

catfish said:


> Brother Patric,    It's good to see you still have the fire.    Catfish




Hell, he started the fire......


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Hell, he started the fire......




I think he might've invented it.... At least as far as Badge collecting goes.


----------



## joe.garza.374549 (Dec 1, 2014)

Could'nt have happened to a nicer cat... you deserve it !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

